# glielo



## IlPetaloCremisi

"Glielo dissi più volte..."

Ma gli si usa se il complemento di termine è maschile...se fosse femminile? dovrei dire "le dissi più volte..." ma in questo modo si omette il "lo"...


----------



## MünchnerFax

No, si dice sempre _glielo. _Garzanti:

non com. glie lo, _forma pron_. composta dal pron. pers. _gli_ in funzione di compl. di termine (_a lui_, _*a lei*_ e oggi anche _a loro_) e dal pron. pers. sing. m. _lo_ in funzione di compl. ogg.: _glielo scriverò_; _scriviglielo_.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Perfetto! Grazie


----------



## kdl77

MünchnerFax said:


> No, si dice sempre _glielo. _Garzanti:
> 
> non com. glie lo, _forma pron_. composta dal pron. pers. _gli_ in funzione di compl. di termine (_a lui_, _*a lei*_ e oggi anche _a loro_) e dal pron. pers. sing. m. _lo_ in funzione di compl. ogg.: _glielo scriverò_; _scriviglielo_.


 
Mi permetto: io scrissi il pronome GLIELO riferito a una "lei" nel tema di maturità e mi tolsero un punto... A saperlo, portavo il Garzanti all'esame!


----------



## Salegrosso

D'altro canto, non si puo' certo dire _lelo_...


----------



## kdl77

No,certo. A me avevano detto che avrei dovuto cercare la perifrasi giusta per non commettere l'errore...


----------



## gabrigabri

kdl77 said:


> No,certo. A me avevano detto che avrei dovuto cercare la perifrasi giusta per non commettere l'errore...




Mah... L'ottusaggine di certa gente!!

Devi dare la penna a tua sorella. Sì, ora gliela do.
Devi dare la penna a tua sorella. Sì, ora LE do LA PENNA.

Se magari usavi un giro di parole ti accusavano di aver usato un giro di parole!! E magari di aver fatto una ripetizione!


Alcuni professori sono un po' balordi: avevo una professoressa di italiano che ci vietava di usare alcuni vocaboli, come per esempio ABBASTANZA. Diceva che una cosa poteva piacere o non piacere, ma piacere abbastanza non andava bene.


----------



## kdl77

Ti dirò, finché non mi hai citato il Garzanti ero convinta di avere torto... In fondo, è logico che se 
gli = a lui
allora usarlo per dire "a lei" è scorretto. Probabilmente è uno di quei casi in cui l'uso ha prevalso sulla tradizione ed ha ottenuto statuto di regolarità.


----------



## itka

Posso solo dirvi che nelle grammatiche straniere, viene insegnato che la forma "gli" si usa per il femminile quanto per il maschile se è séguita di un pronome diretto : glielo, gliela.... Lo sempre imparato cosi' a scuola...


----------



## rocamadour

itka said:


> Posso solo dirvi che nelle grammatiche straniere, viene insegnato che la forma "gli" si usa per il femminile quanto per il maschile se è seguita da un pronome diretto : glielo, gliela.... L'ho sempre imparato cosi' a scuola...


 
E infatti hai imparato bene: la regola è esattamente quella che hai citato tu!


----------



## arirossa

gabrigabri said:


> Alcuni professori sono un po' balordi


In certi casi, purtroppo, come in quello citato da kdl77, sono soprattutto molto ignoranti


----------



## Jana337

kdl77 said:


> Mi permetto: io scrissi il pronome GLIELO riferito a una "lei" nel tema di maturità e mi tolsero un punto... A saperlo, portavo il Garzanti all'esame!


Secondo i tuoi insegnanti "glielo" va evitato e si deve sempre usare "a lei" o simili? 

Jana


----------



## Juri

Si, a lei gliel'ho detto!


----------



## femmejolie

Juri said:


> Si, *a lei *gliel'ho detto!


A me hanno insegnato che è scorretto ripetere il complemento di termine.


----------



## gabrigabri

femmejolie said:


> A me hanno insegnato che è scorretto ripetere il complemento di termine.



Io a quel punto direi:
Sí, a lei l'ho detto!

Ma penso che lui abbia volumente messo "a lei gliel'ho detto" per far capire che si trattava di una donna!!


----------



## kdl77

Jana337 said:


> Secondo i tuoi insegnanti "glielo" va evitato e si deve sempre usare "a lei" o simili?
> 
> Jana


 
Beh, non è che durante l'esame di maturità io mi sia messa a fare una discussione su casi ed eccezioni dell'uso... Ma mi sembravano abbastanza sicuri della loro posizione.
Comunque, io a fatica dico "glielo" riferito a un complemento di termine femminile. Nelle cose che scrivo, lo evito sempre accuratamente. E nel parlato lo uso solo in contesti informali. 
Ebbene sì, nella mia coscienza linguistica è ancora un errore!


----------



## Juri

Per femmejolie:
Si, *a lei gliel'ho detto*, all'altra invece l'ho sottaciuto 
Le finezze linguistiche non si imparano a scuola!


----------



## Salegrosso

Juri said:


> Per femmejolie:
> Si, *a lei gliel'ho detto*, all'altra invece l'ho sottaciuto
> Le finezze linguistiche non si imparano a scuola!


 
...? 

_A lei gliel'ho detto_ e' comunque sbagliato, 
forse non ho capito cosa volevi dire. 

La forma corretta di questa frase e'
_Si', a lei l'ho detto, all'altra invece l'ho sottaciuto._


----------



## Juri

E' un _rafforzativo_, che certo e' meglio non usare nello scritto, e che i giornali usano.


----------



## femmejolie

Accademia della Crusca =>A me (quanto a me/ per quanto ne so io) mi piace..."
Pare che l'Accademia della Crusca abbia amnistiato l'espressione "a me mi". Questo non significa che mi piaccia leggerlo, anzi è solo per evidenziare che la lingua italiana è viva e cambia. 
Questa pulsione alla ripetizione che a volte dobbiamo reprimere con un autentico sforzo nasce sicuramente da un retroterra dialettale.
A me piace imparare le finezze linguistiche, siamo qui allo scopo di imparare a parlare meglio, lo credo bene!


----------



## kurumin

femmejolie said:


> Accademia della Crusca =>A me (quanto a me/ per quanto ne so io) mi piace..."
> Pare che l'Accademia della Crusca abbia amnistiato l'espressione "a me mi". Questo non significa che mi piaccia leggerlo, anzi è solo per evidenziare che la lingua italiana è viva e cambia.
> Questa pulsione alla ripetizione che a volte dobbiamo reprimere con un autentico sforzo nasce sicuramente da un retroterra dialettale.
> A me piace imparare le finezze linguistiche, siamo qui allo scopo di imparare a parlare meglio, lo credo bene!


A me mi è un toscanismo...Perciò è tollerato


----------



## TrentinaNE

kurumin said:


> A me mi è un toscanismo


A me + mi?  Non è superfluo o l'uno o l'atro?  

Elisabetta


----------



## dieguito_06102005

TrentinaNE said:


> A me + mi? Non è superfluo o l'uno o l'atro?
> 
> Elisabetta


*È* un'espressione di provenienza dialettale, ormai accettata come corretta.
ciao


----------



## Broca's Area

Rodelgrimo said:
			
		

> Sao ko *kelle terre*, per kelle fini que ki contene, trenta anni *le* possette parte sancti Benedicti


Wow!! Il primo esempio di questo tanto ingiustamente esecrato fenomeno (che i linguisti chiamano dislocazione a sinistra con ripresa clitica) risale niente meno che alla prima attestazione di una varietà italoromanza, del 960; pare dunque difficilmente annoverabile tra le testimonianze di dinamismo e vivacità dell'italiano contemporaneo.
Detto in soldoni, quello che è mutato è l'atteggiamento dei grammatici, che ora non è più normativo, ma descrittivo; il che può indurre a pensare che il costrutto del tipo _a me mi_ sia stato finalmente sdoganato e affrancato dal marchio infamante di "errore". 
Le cose però non stanno del tutto così. Nella storia della nostra lingua si è sempre detto _a me mi_, costrutto che sarebbe poi incorso nella condanna dei dotti, in osservanza di un principio normativo altamente astratto che vuole l'esclusione di qualsivoglia ripetizione in una lingua di cultura e "logica". Ecco perché a scuola i maestri e le maestre, eredi di questa tradizione, ci insegnano che _a te ti piace_ e _ma però_ sono schifezze immonde da evitare come la peste. 
Questo _a me mi _appartiene al 100% al sistema italiano, ed è altresì presente nei dialetti italiani. La mia impressione è che alcuni parlanti nativi ritengano che sia di origine dialettale e non genuinamente italiana poiché, traviati dalla grammatica scolastica, associano una forma ritenuta impura e corrotta a una varietà altrettanto impoverita e non nobile, almeno nel loro pregiudizio: il dialetto. Ma da quale dialetto si sarebbe poi irradiato questo _a me mi_ in italiano? Si rimane sul vago...
A questo punto gli utenti stranieri si staranno facendo almeno due domande. Posso usare o no questi famigerati _a me mi_, _a lei glielo_ ecc.? E perché nello studio della vostra lingua devo fronteggiare questa ennesima complicazione, qual è il suo significato?
-Si può dire_ a me mi_? Certo che si può, ma è bene limitarsi a registri colloquiali e informali. In situazioni formali invece (comunicazioni con datori di lavoro, articolo di giornale, stesura di una tesi ecc.) è bene evitarlo. È insomma una questione sociolinguistica.
- Che differenza c'è tra _a me mi piace_ e _mi piace_? Questa differenza ha a che vedere con la distribuzione dell'informazione nella frase.

_Paolo legge il giornale._
_Sara va a Milano._
_A Luca piacciono le caramelle._
_Mi piacciono i libri di Camilleri._

In queste frasi l'ordine dei costituenti è "normale", canonico, quello che ci aspetteremmo. Ma che strategie possiamo adottare se vogliamo mettere in evidenza un certo elemento? Una buona soluzione (non l'unica) è estrapolare il costituente che ci interessa porre in rilievo e metterlo "all'inizio" della frase, e cioè dislocarlo a sinistra (noi infatti scriviamo da sinistra a destra). Talvolta però al posto del costituente collocato a sinistra si introduce un pronome. Questo genera una ridondanza che i grammatici normativi trovano inaccettabile. 

_Paolo legge *il giornale*._ -> _*Il giornale*, Paolo legge. *Il giornale* legge Paolo. _Con pronome di ripresa: _*Il giornale*, Paolo* lo* legge._ _*Il giornale,* *lo* legge Paolo._

_Sara va *a Milano*. -> *A Milano*, Sara va. *A Milano* va Sara. _Con pronome di ripresa (chi vuole lo consideri avverbio di luogo):_* A Milano, *Sara *ci* va._ _*A Milano ci* va Sara._

_*A Luca* piacciono le caramelle_ ->_ *A Luca*, piacciono le caramelle _(con intonazione differente). Con pronome di ripresa:_* A Luca, gli* piacciono le caramelle._

_*Mi* piacciono i libri di Camilleri. -> *A me* piacciono i libri di Camilleri (mi _è un pronome senza accento che, anche se è già a sinistra, non enfatizza il costituente; per la messa in rilievo c'è bisogno di un pronome accentato retto dalla preposizione: _a me_). Con pronome di ripresa: _*A me mi* piacciono i libri di Camilleri._

C'è da dire che le sfumature espresse dalle diverse soluzioni proposte per ogni frase non sono del tutto equivalenti, ma quello che è più rilevante in questa sede è mostrare, con l'ultimo esempio, che questo_ a me mi_ ha un preciso scopo di enfatizzazione (cioè ha una funzione pragmatica) e che è un costrutto parallelo a moltissimi altri nella lingua italiana.


----------



## Kraus

In effetti la faccenda è bizzarra. Forse "*le l'ho*" suonava male, oppure è venuto più comodo usare solo la forma del maschile (in linguistica si direbbe "c'è stato un conguaglio"). La stessa cosa avviene anche al plurale: al singolare si dice "*gli ho detto / le ho detto*", ma la plurale soltanto "*gli ho detto*" - e qui immagino le discussioni per dimostrare se è corretto oppure no e se si possa usare soltanto "ho detto loro".


----------

